# Noob with big feet needs a board



## Bkeller (Nov 3, 2009)

im the exact same size as you, im actually going to a board shop down here in NM this weekend to look at some boards, ill let you know what i find.


----------



## Jacko_390srock (Jan 16, 2009)

Oy, mate! Just pick ur'self up a wide board then righty'o? Rome is my recommendation. But other brands make them to. Sounds like your looking for one with a 26 or 27 cm waist and length could be around 160-165. Also, dont forget to wax that ass before you ride it!


----------



## NYrYder27 (Nov 5, 2009)

Amen look for those wide boards. Rome makes a good boards and solid bindings. Idk what your binding sitch is but you might be able to hook yourself up with a package for under $250


----------

